# Ice Fishing Shelters & Sled For Sale



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the following ice fishing gear in stock and ready for delivery:

Qty. 1 - Fish Trap Guide Two Person Shelter NEW! $341.95 + tax
Qty. 2 - HT Polar Escape X-press One Person Shelter NEW! $189.95 + tax
Qty. 1 - Shappell DX3000 3 Person Shelter (used 6 times) $200.00
(no rips or tears, no broken or missing hardware, like new)
Qty. 1 - HT Polar Sled (molded bucket, auger, and electronics areas)
(used 4 times, like new) $25.00

Prices for new items include OGF member discount.

If anyone is interested, contact me at [email protected]

Hoping to see some ice soon!

Thanks, 
Larry
Lester ATV & Outfitters


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lester, could you put a price on these they all sound great but If I way interested I'd like to know what your asking.


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

+1 What Dale said !


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

DaleM and MayFly

Prices have been added. 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are some good prices...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Larry. In deed they are great prices.


----------

